# Need Help. New Horse does not like to go uphill.



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Horses are rarely 'lazy'. There's probably a physical reason he doesn't want to climb the hill. He most likely has pain somewhere.

It could be anything from bad saddle fit, to foot issues, back problems, or leg pain. If he goes fine on the flat, it's obvious that something hurts when you ask him to go up hills.

I'm going to recommend you call your vet, as well as have your saddle checked for proper fit. You probably won't do any of that because I have a feeling you want a cheap, quick fix, but those are my recommendations.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

When you get to the hill if he refuses to go up, dismount and lead him up. Take him back down, and repeat, and repeat, and repeat. Until he just rides up the hill. Next time you try this hill again, do the same thing until he'll just ride up it. Eventually he'll realize if he doesn't go up the hill he has to work. Another suggestion is to get him moving at the bottom of the hill. Move him back and forth, spin him, etc. And then ask him to go forward up the hill and reward him for doing so. Lots of petting on the neck and gooooooodddddd boyyyyyyyy!!!! I've never used a crop on any horses to get them to go through something and have had good success.


----------



## JJMusic930 (Sep 29, 2010)

Speed Racer, in fact you are incorrect. I do not desire a cheap quick fix. He has been vet checked recently and everything is normal. Once he gets moving on the trail, he doesn't mind the hills at all. It is the initial hill that he does not want to go up.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

mliponoga said:


> When you get to the hill if he refuses to go up, dismount and lead him up. Take him back down, and repeat, and repeat, and repeat. Until he just rides up the hill. Next time you try this hill again, do the same thing until he'll just ride up it. Eventually he'll realize if he doesn't go up the hill he has to work. Another suggestion is to get him moving at the bottom of the hill. Move him back and forth, spin him, etc. And then ask him to go forward up the hill and reward him for doing so. Lots of petting on the neck and gooooooodddddd boyyyyyyyy!!!! I've never used a crop on any horses to get them to go through something and have had good success.


 
I don't think dismounting and leading him repeatedly up the hill would work. That's less work for him to not carry a rider...that's just a considerable amount of work for the rider. 

I think what you are suggesting would be more like lunging him at the bottom of the hill and only letting him rest when he goes up it?

I agree with SR though.. sounds like a saddle fit problem. When he travels up the hill, your weight causes a pressure point somewhere, which is why he'll go up the hill when you aren't on him.


----------



## JJMusic930 (Sep 29, 2010)

He doesn't really want to go when I lead him either, though. Like I said this is only the initial hill that leads from the pasture to the trail. After he gets going, he moves uphill fine. It seems like he just does not want to. This is baffeling me. I don't think that he is uncomfortable because he has no problems with the other hills on the trail.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Maybe he's barn sour and just wants to go home. Is the hill in sight of your barn?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

JJMusic930 said:


> Speed Racer, in fact you are incorrect. I do not desire a cheap quick fix. He has been vet checked recently and everything is normal. Once he gets moving on the trail, he doesn't mind the hills at all. It is the initial hill that he does not want to go up.


Ah good, more information. Still sounds like something's physically wrong to me.

Vet checked, as in how? A complete physical, or just a quick once over? Unless a vet is looking for something specific, they can easily miss a problem the first time.

He could very well have muscle or joint pain somewhere, and it sounds as if the longer you ride him the easier it is for him to move. Arthritis, maybe? Or a locking stifle joint that warms up and becomes less painful?

There's some reason other than laziness for him not wanting to go up that first hill, especially if after he's warmed up he's fine with going up others.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

How old is your horse?

Do you have a crop of some sort? He might have had a bad experience in his life. Is it only a certain area or is it all the time?Pick his legs up and try flexing them..see how he reacts to the movement...also trotting up hill helps..it's easier for the horse.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

ahhh!

So other hills are fine!
Maybe there is something he is sensing.
My horse is the same with this one area. I have to roll my spurs to make her want to go down one certain hill. Afterward she is perfectly fine.


----------



## JJMusic930 (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes just this one hill. He is 10 years old and seems to have no other problems except for this one place. The hill is in sight of the barn. I bought him and rode him for a month at the barn he was boarded at and when we got close to the barn he was very adamant about gettung back there or not moving any farther from it. If it is just barn sourness what do I do about that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

defiently has to be barn sour.

hmm,do you have a horse trailer? I'd trail ride him somewhere else than close to home. Some horses don't like riding in an area near their home from what I was told. See if he does well trail riding somewhere else.

Carry a crop or use spurs..don't kick him of course but I would try forcing him and if he doesn't go up hill turn him in circles untill he gives in.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

It will probably take some time to cure him of this.

He feels that the barn is a safe place, where he gets pampered and gets to relax. What you need to do is start working him around the barn, to lessen the incentive to want to go to the barn. School near it sometimes, and when you get on trail rides, don't just dismount when you get back. Stay on another 15 minutes and make him do some work around the barn.

You also need to work on reinforcing your "go" cues so he will listen when you ask him softly to go. Work on this with him when you aren't going on a trail ride. Start with asking him softly to go, and then increase the pressure when he doesn't go, building up to swatting him with a crop if he won't move. I would suggest one soft squeeze, then a firm squeeze/kick, and then swat him with the crop. When he responds well to the soft squeeze, then try him at the hill, using the same methods. 

Good luck!


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

I definitely wouldn't rule out a physical problem just because he is fine on the hills once he gets going. I would put money on it being a saddle fit. How do I know this? From past experience of course! My horse started getting a bit odd when I first got on her back and for the first two or three minutes that I rode her, then she would be absolutely fine for the rest of the ride. Three months along I started to notice white hairs in a nice even pattern on both sides of her spine. Got a saddle fitter out, problem sorted, no more funny little moments. She was uncomfortable but such a nice horse her signs of pain were very subtle I would say that your guy may be similar. Seriously, assume there is a physical problem.

Just wanted to add that I reckon if you think about your rides you may find that there will be some level of hesitation on hills albeit very slight.


----------



## baileydawn (Oct 8, 2010)

I was taught that getting out of the saddle is letting them get their way. He may just be putting up a fit cause he knows if he does this you will get off his back. Make him go up if he takes a few steps stop him and praise him just encourage him to go and if he puts up a fit push him.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

baileydawn said:


> I was taught that getting out of the saddle is letting them get their way.


This is true, but if you do what mliponga suggested, work from the ground first, then, move to the saddle, it will be just fine =) She wouldn't be getting permantley off. And plus, the horse would realize, okay, if she leads me up the hill, she is going to do it 10 times, but if she is on my back, we only have to go over it one time.


----------



## baileydawn (Oct 8, 2010)

I find that staying in the saddle worked a lot better with my arabian just cause he is super stubborn and he realized he has to do what I ask and he can't walk away. I do not know your horse so I would say try all these techniques and see which one he preforms better at.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Id say get him checked he might be in pain like SR said until something lossens out and this first hill is hurting him.

Just for piece of mind get a vet check and saddle fit


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Do also bear in mind that pain from an uncomfortable saddle may be subtle enough to not be picked up by a vet. The all clear from a vet does not mean that your saddle isn't hurting your horse when he goes to climb a hill. Other things to consider is how he moves on hills. Will he walk down nice and straight with his hind legs collected nicely underneath him, or does he try to sidle, preferring to go down almost sideways? When he climbs hills will he walk up at a nice consistent pace or does he want to sort of lunge up in fits and starts. Also how is his head set when climbing, is it good or does his head nod a lot?

These are the sort of things that can be related to a horse in some discomfort, trying to avoid certain movements that exacerbate the discomfort. Think of it like us hiking with a large heavy pack. After a few days we begin to shuffle the pack on our back to relieve the areas where it is causing discomfort. Just think about your rides and any little things that seem 'annoying' even stumbling can be saddle related.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

my old horse, who loved trail riding, started being stubborn on hills. because I knew his personality I had him vet checked, the vet found nothing. I took it easy on him and he did great for awhile, I rode him a little harder one day and it started again. at the next vet check they found a stifle and a fetlock problem. the problem had to get a little worse before they could pinpoint it. 
the point of this long story being it could be a hard to find soreness.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 6, 2010)

It is possible that it's just plain ol' stubborness, but I agree that every effort should be made to make sure he isn't hurting somewhere. 

One time I rode my horse up a really challenging, steep trail and I felt bad because he wasn't in good enough shape for it (I didn't know what I was getting myself into). Because I felt bad, I was letting him stop and take breaks quite often, and sometimes I even let him stop when he felt the need.

After that one incident, he became balky about going up hills. Only steep ones, but I could bet on him digging his heels in about going up hills until I really forced the issue. 

I had a professional circle y saddle rep/fitter fit my horse so I was confident with saddle fit. Had the horse vetted on numerous occasions. The horse was perfectly sound in every way as far as anyone could tell. 

He eventually got better about it, but I truly believe after that bad experience with going uphill he got sour about it.


----------

